# Almost in the trap!



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Found this beautiful site at one of my traps. Fun stuff!


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice swarm!! Let us know if they go in or if you capture them from the bottom of the box.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

what is it this yr about bees hanging off traps and not going in? It's almost as bad as absconds on screened bottom boards last yr.


----------



## BuckeyeBeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful Swarm! There's a lot of that going around lately... http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?324030-of-horseshoes-hand-grenades-and-swarm-traps


----------



## Kimmybee (Apr 18, 2016)

Mine are building comb on the bottom of the trap instead of on the 5 nice frames I provided in the trap! Why would they do that?


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

What do ya'll think of the size of the swarm in the photo? Say on a 1-10 scale? I'd give it maybe a 6.5. Obviously I'm curious and not trying to be critical. It's definitely a nice swarm and looks like a primary one too. After swarms are generally smaller imo. 
I have one hanging on the front of a ten frame deep trap as I type this. I'm hoping they go in soon because I'm dog tired. If not I need to get them or gamble they will leave. Maybe there are too many to fit. That's my hope. I had this happen once this year already. Double nuc with a full beard and I took it thinking they were undecided. I opened the top and it was jammed. That was a solid 8.5 in my book. 
BTW there is a 10 only once in a lifetime and should fill two deeps with no frames. Bigger than two basketballs. Maybe bigger?


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

I was guessing it would barely fit in a basketball.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

The one I caught was building comb on the bottom side of the trap as well. The funny thing is. They cleaned up the 1 frame of old brood comb real nice but that was about it.... Zero bees inside.


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

If they didn't go in when they landed -more than likely they won't go in. Looks like they might have started comb by the shape of the swarm. Same thing happened to me twice last year. Might better check for comb & go ahead an remove them. The longer you wait the more comb they will build & it will be wasted time & effort for the bees .


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I've caught 3 swarms in the last three weeks, and two didn't enter the box....but with storms approaching I thought I'd try smoking them in, and with some patience they began to stream into the box. Start with the bee closest to the entrance and herd them towards the door. I don't know if that always works, but it worked twice for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Bobcat57 said:


> If they didn't go in when they landed -more than likely they won't go in. Looks like they might have started comb by the shape of the swarm. Same thing happened to me twice last year. Might better check for comb & go ahead an remove them. The longer you wait the more comb they will build & it will be wasted time & effort for the bees .


You called it! Went last night, 4 days later still on the outside. I didn't even consider there would be comb. I put an empty box up over the swarm and dragged along the bottom of the trap. They fell in perfect. When I sat it on the ground, I saw the pure white comb with uncapped honey. Arrrrghhh!! My 1st concern was comb smashing the queen. As best I could I picked up the limp comb and looked for the queen. I put all the comb in a can and took the box to the yard. Heading down now to to see if they're still there. Get them into a hive box. Good lord!


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds good to me, looking forward to trying that if this happens again.


----------

